# Power washing soffits and the endless amount of dirt



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

Vented soffits and the dipping dirt residue after washing. Looking to stop the dirt residue that drips long enough to to get a couple coats of paint on them. This has been a ongoing head ack for me. And seeing I am getting ready to bid a bunch I thought I would ask 
David


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Same concept as avoiding weep holes in vinyl. Back off from em and stay at an angle.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

What I do sometimes is to go back after washing with just a garden hose and lightly spray it off. Lot of times that will get the running gunk (mud dobber nests inside the soffits I think) of while not causing more to come out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

